# The Third Eye & The Jacobsons Organ - Bearded Dragon



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All,

After learning that bearded dragons have a third eye like an iguana and doing some research I came upon this, It is not mine and I Have no rights to it but thought it was a very interested read so thought I would share it with you








*THE THIRD EYE & THE JACOBSON'S ORGAN*










We all know that dragons share five senses with their human keepers: taste, touch, sight, hearing, and smell. But did you know that dragons have *two additional* senses that help them to survive in the wild? Those are the "third eye" and the Jacobson's Organ. 








*THE THIRD EYE*









*Where is it?* On the top of the dragon's head. Look for the grayish, "odd-looking" roundish scale. See the picture at the end of this post. 


The third eye is on the top of every dragon's head, and is connected to the pineal gland in their brain. While the eye does have a rough equivalent of a lens and retina, dragons can't actually see images with the third eye. Think of it as a sort of photocell that is sensitive to changes in light and dark. This in turn triggers hormone production that plays a big part in reproduction, and even thermoregulation. The amount of light that the eye processes also affects the dragon's appetite, alertness, and energy level. This is why dragons should not have a "nightlight" in their lairs. They need to get the good, sound sleep that comes with the comforting darkness. Ongoing research hopes to discover what other properties the third eye might possess.









This pineal eye feeds valuable information to the brain like the time of day, or what season of the year it is. The third eye helps the dragon to protect itself from predators above them. When a predator casts a shadow over the third eye, the dragon is instantly warned of its presence, and able to take evasive action. The is the same reason that keepers are advised not to try to pick up their dragons from directly overhead...the dragon's third eye might read that as predatory behavior. This also explains why dragons sometimes go nutso when keepers take them outdoors...their third eye registered a passing plane or bird as a predator.









By the way, we humans have a pineal eye too. But alas, ours in buried underneath our thick skulls, and isn't of any use to us.









*THE JACOBSON'S ORGAN* 

*Where is it?* At the roof of the dragon's mouth. 

Have you noticed your dragon flicking its tongue out, but not actually licking something? Relax, this is not a sign of weak eyesight or terrible aim. The dragon is simply searching for information about its environment by using its *vomeronasal* or Jacobson's Organ. Here's how that works. 

The tongue picks up small (even microscopic) particles in the air, and these particles carry a lot of information. As the tongue is drawn back into the mouth, it comes into contact with the Jacobson's Organ. When it does, the dragon's brain rapidly processes the information carried by the particles, and then identifies prey, predators, water, etc. This makes the Jacobson's Organ an extremely valuable asset to the dragon's survival.









*Adult p. vitticeps male. Note the "third eye" indicated by the red circle.*


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

No wonder my beardie backs up and backs up when I stroke her skull where the eye is


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Very interesting read. Good post. I always wondered why Helio went round the viv licking things like her basking stone, bamboo root, fake rock build etc, now i know.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

very good post. as i said in the other thread i knew about the eye but i didnt realise it was so visible il be investigating tonight! had no idea about the jacobson very intresting. never said this before but..... sticky!!!


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

now theres a intresting fact didnt knw that where did you find this info:2thumb:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Just did a search on a third eye and found this, thought myself it was a really interesting read and will help me understand my beardie more which is why i posted it


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> No wonder my beardie backs up and backs up when I stroke her skull where the eye is


If I stroke my Bosc's head he falls asleep rather than run. Maybe the best form of defense is too fall asleep and play dead? Not the brightest of reps probably.


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

i thought it was only fork tonged reps with the jackobsons org very intresting.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice post! 

For some reason the image doesn't seem to be showing up - if anyone else is having this problem, this is what you're looking for:












Sailfinman if you look closely at the tip of a beardie's tongue you'll see a small bifurcation ("fork") - it's not as pronounced as that of a monitor or tegu, but it's there.


----------



## jordkil (Sep 1, 2006)

Very interesting, like salfinman I was under the impression that it was only forked tongued reps that had the jacobsons. My bosc's senses are too sharp for my liking even the tinest trace of mouse scent on my hands drives him crazy not a set of teeth I plan on getting on the wrong side of!...again...


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i noticed the thrid eye when i had my beardie ages ago, my bosc has one also or looks like one lol. good post will help the begginers


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

If you look closely when a beardie is gaping you can see his forked tongue, its small and is pure white in comparison to a beardies pink tongue


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Just done a search on the Jacobson organ. It appears everything with a sense of smell has it. But is known as different things.

The Pit
Jacobson Organ
Orgon Of Jacobsons
The Jacobson

and a few others.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmm I have a sense of smell and I sure cant "taste" predators...........imagine using it on a friday night in the club lol!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

yeah just looked into the jakebson organ and it's called diff things within diff specices and like you said bedrun wish i had one would be wicked on a friday night for more than one thing lol!!!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

hehe definately, it would make the finger trick pointless


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

it would indeed and it would be alot cheeper i would think....do you want a drink darlin...
noooo!!!!just get ya tounge out...lol!!


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

havent read the whole post comments but mine goes to sleep if i stroke him on the head.......

sorry if it has been said before


----------

